# hidden fish



## j-man the skater-man (Apr 4, 2005)

if fish hide alot of the time its i sight something is wrong???

i am asking because my neons are hiding under my heater.


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2005)

when did u add them to the tank? they may just be settling in.

or, if they have not left the heater, they may be cold. what is the temp, and since im asking, your water perameters?


----------



## Yankee boy (Jun 5, 2005)

How many neons do you have?


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Som,e fish are shy, natuarally or they're nocturnal and hide at day time, then it's normal.
Your neons, however, are schooling fish, they may be nervouse if they're not in a correct size of the school. Either that or they're new and the environment is soo sdifferent then the one theu used to...


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

Sorry to say but I find the heater as a "death zone" every fish i've had that won't leave the heater dies. Even fish who've lived in the tank for monthes have gone and hanged by the heater post mordem


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Before specualting, tell us your tank parameters. PH, GH, KH, tank temp, Filtration, and stocking levels of each fish. Feeding schedule, and photoperiod. Guessing is a sure way to repeat any mishaps.


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2005)

fishboy said:


> Sorry to say but I find the heater as a "death zone" every fish i've had that won't leave the heater dies. Even fish who've lived in the tank for monthes have gone and hanged by the heater post mordem


that's not true. in my 46 reef i have a flame hawkfish that hides behind the heater and he's doing great.
but i really think it's either a problem with the size group like Max said or that they are new to the environment and a little nervous.


----------



## j-man the skater-man (Apr 4, 2005)

there are 4 neons and 3 corys total in my tank and the neons dont litterally spend every second under the heater just alot of the time the heatis 78-80 (fluctuates a little from outside temps) ph-8.3 fisltration is a 160 gh power filter, i feed them 2 or 3 times a day but recently went away for the weekend and let them fast (problem started before then) and as far as gh,kh, or photoperiod i have no idea.


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2005)

well the ph is a little high...


----------



## icefisherman (May 14, 2005)

PH is high....I would try and bring it down some...How big is the tank???


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2005)

and you dont have enough corys. you should have at least 6 corys for a happy school.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

And neons too,4 is not enough.I dun keep but I think 8+ can make up a school, rite guys?


----------



## blixem (Jun 13, 2005)

maxpayne_lhp said:


> And neons too,4 is not enough.I dun keep but I think 8+ can make up a school, rite guys?


I've seen a school sticking together quite happily with 6, but yeah 4 is too few imho.


----------



## j-man the skater-man (Apr 4, 2005)

ok will fix the # of neons and corys....the tank is 30 gallons


----------



## j-man the skater-man (Apr 4, 2005)

sry it took so long to reply we were on family vacation i wanna add gorimia and maybe cherry shrimp


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

> i wanna add gorimia and maybe cherry shrimp


But isnt the problem the number of neons and corycats?


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2005)

what kind of gourami were u interested in?


----------



## j-man the skater-man (Apr 4, 2005)

i was interested in adding the dwarf variety


----------

